# Door Fell Off Rm2652 Fridge



## OutbackOwner (Mar 5, 2009)

Happened last summer at the Rushmore KOA in S.D. Greg (Folsom Five) was right across the way but I think he left before this happened.

Did emergency repairs with an aluminum KOA sign and screws. Held for the 2500 mile trek home and then fell off again when unpacking.

Does anyone know where I can get a replacement door cheap? I installed the dometic hinge reinforcements but they are failing.

Has this ever happened to other Outbackers?


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

Need a picture to help assess.


----------



## OutbackOwner (Mar 5, 2009)

Pictures would only make you laugh.

The lower left plastic hinge is completely broken off now. The only thing holding the door on is the repair kit. Repair Kit

But this alone isn't strong enough to hold the door. It is intended to be an addon to an existing hinge. Since I have no hinge left my only option is a new door. Dometic quoted me 180 with no kiss.

What is the best (cheapest) Dometic parts dealer on the net?


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

Do you happen to know the model number of your fridge?

EDIT: Sorry, I see it's in the title


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

You can find a parts diagram here --> Link


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Mine did the same thing.........

I got Dometic to cover it under warranty, since there is no way to fix it other than replace the whole door.

Steve


----------



## OutbackOwner (Mar 5, 2009)

huntr70 said:


> Mine did the same thing.........
> 
> I got Dometic to cover it under warranty, since there is no way to fix it other than replace the whole door.
> 
> Steve


Is it still under warranty? Maybe I can send you my door and you send me yours!









There are tons of dealers out there just don't know who is the best (cheapest lol) overall.


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

You might do a google search for the closest rv salvage yard.

Never know.. Might get lucky and find a used one.

Carey


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

OutbackOwner said:


> Mine did the same thing.........
> 
> I got Dometic to cover it under warranty, since there is no way to fix it other than replace the whole door.
> 
> Steve


Is it still under warranty? Maybe I can send you my door and you send me yours!









There are tons of dealers out there just don't know who is the best (cheapest lol) overall.
[/quote]

I used the claim that the fridge is supposed to be under a different warranty than the entire unit. They are usually covered for 3-5 years from Dometic.


----------



## hautevue (Mar 8, 2009)

The same thing happened to us: the door panel slid vertically downward. A repair shop somewhere in Wyoming fixed it. They got a new Dometic lower "shelf" bracket that mounts to the room-side face of the real door, and supports the "pretty" door cover. He took off the real door, laid it flat, put new longer pins in the bracket, then spread glue on the "pretty" door cover and placed it on the real door. The glue set in less than an hour and it's solid.

The only disadvantage is if you want to change the door cover in the future, but we figured that the whole reefer would be worn out by the time we wanted to redo the interior in 2025!

Dometic paid for the bracket and the labor without a peep.


----------



## OutbackOwner (Mar 5, 2009)

I thought of using junk yards but then I would be replacing a defective door with possibly another defective door. Besides junk yards want 80 bucks plus shipping for a used door that could crack just as mine has.

Dometic quoted me 180, PPL is 140. Ouch. One child in college, and three more to save for. Anything helps!


----------



## OutbackOwner (Mar 5, 2009)

Well after much surfing and phone calls I went with PPLMotorhomes out of TX. Door part number 2932563063 was 140.00 + 25ish bucks for shipping.

Since I already have the hinge repair kit, I am going to install it on the new door as reinforcement so hopefully it won't fall off again.

Hope this helps another Outbacker in the same boat.


----------

